
Ask HN: What are some good, freely available / cheap readings on AI algorithms? - tomdell
I&#x27;ve been getting tunnel vision while working on a big project over the past few months, and I&#x27;m looking for something I can read and work on in 30min - hour chunks once a day to progress my understanding in another area. Any suggestions would be helpful!
======
mindcrime
You could always go "old school" and read from the old MIT "AI Series" papers.
This stuff goes back to basically the very, very beginning of AI:

[http://publications.csail.mit.edu/ai/](http://publications.csail.mit.edu/ai/)

Also consider that the IJCAI (International Joint Conference on AI) publishes
all of their past proceedings online. Of course, going to that site is like
drinking from a firehose and I can't give you a good curated list of the best
papers to read, but maybe somebody else has such a list.

[http://ijcai.org/Past%20Proceedings/](http://ijcai.org/Past%20Proceedings/)

If you want a book with some interesting stuff in it, here's one for you:

[http://wps.aw.com/wps/media/objects/5771/5909832/PDF/Luger_0...](http://wps.aw.com/wps/media/objects/5771/5909832/PDF/Luger_0136070477_1.pdf)

You might also look at the "classics" section on AITopics.org:
[http://aitopics.org/classics](http://aitopics.org/classics)

Unfortunately some of the links are to pay-walled papers, so not too helpful
if you aren't looking to spend money.

~~~
tomdell
Thanks for the recommendations!

